# Does anyone fish the black river in lorain



## James44054 (Apr 24, 2017)

does anyone every fish the black river in Lorain by the Lorain county metro parks kayak launch or even the mouth of the river by the mile long pier been out several times just seems like the water quality sucks can't catch anything I've heard there getting welleye at night but I'm usually working and don't get the chance. 

Wanted to go out today but I'm sure the rain has made it impossible to fish


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

James44054 said:


> does anyone every fish the black river in Lorain by the Lorain county metro parks kayak launch or even the mouth of the river by the mile long pier been out several times just seems like the water quality sucks can't catch anything I've heard there getting welleye at night but I'm usually working and don't get the chance.
> 
> Wanted to go out today but I'm sure the rain has made it impossible to fish


Water isn't that bad right now after the rain. But I never had too much luck in those areas, at least not for bass. I live near the pier so it's right by me, but disappointing. Haha. I prefer to go further south.


----------



## James44054 (Apr 24, 2017)

Yeah I tried all morning and no luck going to have to find some stuff south or hit the vermillion


----------



## JCsHOOK (Apr 18, 2004)

How far south of the mouth of the Black river can you safely navigate a 17' boat? thanks


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

A long way, JCsHOOK. Under the Berry Bridge, under the RR bridge, under the Henderson bridge and another mile or so and past the Steel mile.


----------



## JCsHOOK (Apr 18, 2004)

ErieBoy75 said:


> A long way, JCsHOOK. Under the Berry Bridge, under the RR bridge, under the Henderson bridge and another mile or so and past the Steel mile.


Thanks, I want to take my granddaughter on the boat for the first time but want to make sure it is smooth water for her first experience.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Do a search on here for the Black River. There was a huge thread on it several years ago.


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

JCsHOOK said:


> Thanks, I want to take my granddaughter on the boat for the first time but want to make sure it is smooth water for her first experience.


Water is definitely smooth. Not the best fishing for a good stretch of it, it's mostly a super deep shipping channel basically. The very end is OK, and there's some shoreline structure to fish here and there. Went down it last year with a friend in his bass boat.


----------

